# Tank helper cleaning fish. Do thay exist



## Yeti_north (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I just need a helper. I have a unique issue I have a tank with lots of larger rocks that make cleaning an issue. I do vac the open areas and I do water changed once a week. I have one other issue I have 2 crayfish in the tank. So the little guy much be quick. I realty have had no luck looking up any helper fish on line. can any of you guys point me in the right direction. My tank is a 23 gal so it is 36x12x12. I was looking at the smaller pleco but I do not believe that will help me in this issue. Any help?

YETI


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

cleaning fish? define cleaning.......do you mean algae eating?


----------



## Yeti_north (Dec 17, 2009)

no algae yet. I just cant get to some of the fish food that hits the ground form the fish. The Crays will not eat it as it is too small and the fish will not go to the bottom. I need some thing that will grab the left overs. I was looking at some of the catfish maby.

YETI


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Just because a curious crawfish will grab at the fins and body of a resting bottom feeder, it's not a good idea. A larger synodontis would technically work, but he'd have a very sad life, always getting a whisker nibbled and a tailfin pinched. I really would not do it. If you re-home the crawfish you have several options. A large school of corydoras cleans the bottom like nobody's business- but with any bottom feeder you have to feed them. They don't just eat scraps. They need their food too, frozen, pelleted, sticked. AND scraps.


----------



## Yeti_north (Dec 17, 2009)

You see this is the issue. The tank is set up for my crayfish the fish was an after thought. I do not want to hurt any fish this is why i am asking and not just buying and hoping for the best. I do understand that all fish will need food as they cant live on just the scraps as I know the crays will clean larger stuff.

YeTI


----------

